# Homemade sweetened condensed milk



## marmalady (Jul 21, 2005)

Just came across this, and I'm about to try it; I'm going through a lot of it, with key lime pies and 'magic cookie bars' lately, and that little can is so expensive!  I'll let you know how it turns out!

SWEETENED CONDENSED MILK

 

6 cups whole milk

4 ½ cups sugar

1 stick unsalted butter

1 T vanilla

 

Cook over medium heat, reducing liquid, for about 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Yields 4 ½ cups; will keep in fridge for several weeks. Cut recipe in half if you don’t need as much.


----------



## htc (Jul 21, 2005)

What a great recipe, please post how it turns out, I may try it out. Thanks!


----------



## Brianschef (Jul 21, 2005)

Ohhhh, and it makes such great ice cream!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 21, 2005)

Brianschef said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, and it makes such great ice cream!



Can we Please Please please have that recipe Brian?


----------



## Always Hungry (Jul 21, 2005)

Sounds like a version of Dulce de Leche. Yummmmmmmmmmmm. Am I correct? There is also a version of something similar called Cajeta. I grew up on dulce de leche on my toasted breads and ice cream.

http://lourdesgourmet.com/dulcedeleche.html

http://www.mexgrocer.com/4601.html


----------



## marmalady (Jul 21, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I think dulce de leche is cooked down even more, so it caramelizes. The recipe I posted is 'supposed' to be just like it comes out of the can!

This weekend is my experiment time, so I'll let y'all know soon!


----------



## Alix (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks marmalady, waiting anxiously for the results!


----------



## Always Hungry (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, dulce de leche varies from region to region. I know the version I grew up with was most closely associated with the region of where my parents were from. And that is the version that my Mom's company makes.

Cajeta seems to be a bit thicker and darker at times. ALso depends on if you're getting it right fresh from the kitchen or if youre buying it in a store. Packaging also seems to affect it. It's like the second best topping next to ketchup.


----------



## letscook (Jul 22, 2005)

*paula deans condensed milk*

Sweetened Condensed Milk
Recipe courtesy Paula Deen 

Ingredients
1/3 cup boiling water 
4 tablespoons butter 
3/4 cup sugar 
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1 cup powdered milk (recommended: Carnation)

Instructions
Using an electric mixer, blend together water, butter, sugar, and 
vanilla. 
Add powdered milk and blend until thick. Store in refrigerator for up to 1 week.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 22, 2005)

Fantastic, I never even dreamed you could make your own condensed milk. I am sick of paying $2 (au) for a small tin so this idea is right up my alley. If I get time I'll try it tomorrow or Sunday.
Thanks Marmalady.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 22, 2005)

LetsCook - Interesting - the recipe I posted is Paula's, also!


----------

